# Tiguan SWB North America



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Now that Golf production is being pulled from Mexico wouldn't Tiguan SWB be the perfect replacement. There is plenty of interest in smaller than LWB Tiguan with no T Roc coming to North America so what's the perfect fit....I suspect VW has been considering this and now that Golf is going back to Germany production it makes more sense than ever. Nissan has done it with the Rogue bringing shorter version Sport. Imagine SWB Tig R line with 235 hp Atlas engine!!


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

The SWB looks definitely better, but I just love the cargo space on my LWB for the family.

I wouldn't mind VW selling both versions here, and a performance model would be really nice too.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiguan limited seems to cover “smallest SUV” spot in VW’s lineup for 2018. That might be a test on their part to see if SWB would sell without spending money to federalize it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

I think the LWB version is the perfect fit for a lot of people no doubt. Nissan Rogue sales have proven 7 seater /larger size works . My 2011 Tig is a little short on cargo space with seats up...SWB Tig extra 4 inches length plus extra width would be all I d need.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

VW has said that North America will get a new compact SUV that will be the same size or slightly smaller than the outgoing Tiguan. They have said that the new T-Roc and T-Cross are too expensive for the NA market for their size. It would be great if this was the SWB version but I doubt it. I am still keeping my fingers crossed though.


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

I think current updates from VW are indicating the SWB Tig is coming. Make mine an R 'line with the Atlas 235 hp tsi..


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

What updates did you read? I’ve also been trying to keep up to date on this. I just don’t think they’ll be able to sell the SWB here with their current pricing structure. The US Allspace starts at just over $25k. The only way I think VW could pull that off would be to make the pricing just like Europe. All tiguans are SWB with optional “Allspace”. What does everyone think? I’m curious to see what happens. I don’t think VW could sell the SWB for much cheaper than $25k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

tig11 said:


> I think current updates from VW are indicating the SWB Tig is coming. Make mine an R 'line with the Atlas 235 hp tsi..


FWIW the TSi R-Line Euro has 162kW, 350Nm (that's 220 HP and 260 ftlbs) 2.0l TSi and is 6.5sec 0-100kph (62mph), not sure what engine the Atlas has in it as we don't get it here but we now get the All-Space Tiguan 7 seater which I think is similar size to yours and it has the same engine in R-Line format.

Cheers


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Vw CEO has mentioned there is a smaller version of Tiguan coming without actually stating it's the Euro Tig (swb)..I can only surmise and truly hope that the smaller gen 2 Tig is coming.

Re; the already available SWB Tig 162/220hp in Europe etc : that would work great also. This engine is already in GTI . 

In addition to all this : how about some VW sales reps giving feedback about what customers are asking for...I m certain that a lot of folks are walking out of dealerships(lost sales), that find LWB Tiguan too big and older gen 1 still available too small. They don t want /need anything other than SWB Gen 2. This isn t rocket science!! ..Its been out for years in Europe etc...no brand new model needed for North America, bring us the original Gen 2 !! Oh ya: give us Reflex Silver and Tungsten Silver colour choices also..grey is way too boring!


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

No T-Roc but something new is on the way for us in NA. Doesn't sound like the SWB Tiguan though.

http://www.motortrend.com/news/volkswagen-bringing-small-volks-suv-to-u-s-instead-of-t-roc/


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

> It will build a five-passenger SUV that will be branded as part of the company’s Atlas family. A concept version will be unveiled next week at the New York International Auto Show, the German carmaker said in a statement.


VW Pours $340 Million Into U.S. Factory in Bid to Meet American SUV Demand


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

That's a downsized Atlas..not a downsized Tiguan


----------

